# Play QT mov files in full screen?



## alienationware (Oct 2, 2004)

Why cannot I find the full screen option for playback in QuickTime player as I would for any good dvd software/and WMP?  No, I do not want to look at the ugly background of my desktop, nor the QT's picture frame as I watch the movie.

Btw, thanx for the bittorrent reply.  I have just stepped into a free world... (Will pay for those things when I earn a decent income...)


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

just go use windows media player classic in fullscreen.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 2, 2004)

You can play movies in full screen in the Pro version of QuickTime.
So use Windows Media Player instead and you'll save 30 bucks.


----------



## whatsmydingo (Oct 3, 2004)

Can WMP play qt files? I didn't know it could... If it can't, you can always change them to .mpg with something like TMPGEnc, which has a .mov "attachment" file you can download and place in it's directory.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 3, 2004)

It can play mov files too with a qt-codec (like this one: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm).


----------

